# Goodbye Cuttino



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Forget Francis, it's Mobley that I'll be missing! He was a Rocket right from the start, and for 6 long years, he's brought out the best in him for the team. He's played through the bad times, he's played through pain, and gradually we witnessed him improve his game yr by yr. 
Not only will I miss Mobley, I feel sorry for him to... If getting sent to the last place team in the East is not bad enough (no offense Magic fans), he remains stuck in a backcourt with Steve Francis... 
Best of luck in the East Cuttino!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He was definitely the funniest Rocket, I enjoyed his commercials. His perimeter play will be missed, but we are talking about Tracy frikin McGrady replacing him.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You know what...

Francis and Mobley getting to play together on the Magic might actually not be that bad for them. They play really well together and are good friends. With them teamed up together again, then, Orlando getting either Okafor or Howard in the draft, I think that they will not be the worst team in the east for long. If the draft picks turn out well, they could very well in the playoffs by the end of the season. One player cannot carry a whole team by himself, and T-Mac with his supporting cast of scrubs proved that. But Francis, Mobley and Okafor/Howard might actually do the team some good.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I liked cuttino too he made some clutch shots over his span with the rockets. I remember his rookie year when they were in the playoffs and he made that big three pointer. He will be missed. I like that commercial where he is in the grocery store with yao. I wonder if Tmac will do those types of commercials? It wont be that bad in orlando they will be pretty good. Becuase in my opinion the east is still weak as long as the west has all the big men the east will still be the least. Think about all the guards over there it will be something every night to see highlights on sportcenter. Steve and cat what a duo. It should be quite an adventure next season and i am really looking forward to it.

Farewell Cuttino you will be missed!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

If the trade goes through, I will be sorry to see Cuttino go. To think he was a second round draft pick who went on to become a starter. He has really proven himself in this league.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I love Cat! Im so mad that he is leaving.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wait 

I though that trade wasnt complete yet.

Is that trade 100% true that it will happen.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

No. Rockets fans are just getting giddy over nothing.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> No. Rockets fans are just getting giddy over nothing.


True, nothing has happened yet but we can dream damnit!:wave: :wait:


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Just don't jump over to the conculsions after the trade will or might be happens. Just wait patiently


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Cat really made a name for himself in Houston:

Second in three pointers made
Seventh in steals
Eighth in minutes
Ninth in points

He was the fourth player chosen by the Rockets in the 1998 draft. The same year they chose Bryce Drew, Michael Dickerson, and Mirsad Turkcan. None of them are in the league today.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Cat really made a name for himself in Houston:
> 
> Second in three pointers made
> ...


Don't forget that he's fifth in his draft class in points, trailing only Jamison, Pierce, Nowitzki, and Carter, all bonafide stars in the league.

And yes, this season, Mobley shot BETTER than Dirk from 3pt land.

From a 41st draft pick? I'll take that. He'll definitely be missed here...


----------



## scareface04 (Jul 8, 2004)

you got to give i too at he earned his just go to show you how hard work can pay off.

he is no mcgrady but orlando have them self a decent 2 guard


----------

